# Astatotilapia aeneocolor



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

my local LFS has send me a list of victorian available for order (Czech orgin).
and Astatotilapia aeneocolor is one of them.
my question is will Astatotilapia aeneocolor male color up in a all male tank?
i have tried his Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island) before and was not satisfied, they do not color up. they are not red but only slight orange in colors even at 3 inches.

below is the list that is available
Astatotilapia aeneocolor
Astatotilapia latifasciata
Astatotilapia nubila
Haplochromis sp. "#44" thickskin
Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Island)
Astatotilapia burtoni

thanks


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

to add on to the list the local LFS, has Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Probably not, and no.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi If yu plan to keep only males tank, then victoria's cichlids are not appropriate as they color up only for females.
xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

yes sirs

i roger that, most vics wont color up in all male tank. and i do have experience that even P.Nyererei wont color up nicely.
how is this fish Astatotilapia nubila? 
this is very rare here locally and a all black fish surely looks stunning.

will it be black or just grey color like females in a all male tank?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

for additional info, we do have the other african cichlids as below, just that i have never keep them before and not sure if they can mix well in a all male tank
i am just discussing for some options that i have, finally i may not get them if they are UNsuitable for my tank.

For Black colors, i have the following options:
Astatotilapia nubila
Myaka myaka
Stomatepia pindu

thanks for your advice as always.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

samaki said:


> Hi If yu plan to keep only males tank, then *victoria's cichlids are not appropriate as they color up only for females*.
> xris


Read this again Johnchor. It has been repeated to you many times, yet you still ask the same questions repeatedly.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Fogelhund,

yes roger and sorry for being stubborn. lolx.
how about Myaka myaka and Stomatepia pindu? will they color up black in all male tank? these are not victorians but from some african volcanic lakes.

thanks and cheers!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are Victorian "Type" cichlids.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Myaka myaka_ and _Stomatepia_ are not vic types, they are from Lake Barombi Mbo, and are very unique and rare fish from tribe Tilapiini, not Haplochromini.I can say from experience that _S. pindu_ males will get black even without females. I had three tiny youngsters, the dominant fish killed the other two when he hit maturity, then proceeded to kill the other species of fish in the tank (he was taken to the next club auction). Not so sure with _Myaka_, but I would expect that the males would also color up. The problem is, both of these are extremely threatened species in the wild and very rare in the hobby, and if you don't plan on trying to breed them, you shouldn't be keeping them.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello Mr Chromedome,

thanks for your feedback. ok roger, noted of their aggression.
how about the water parameters for Stomatepia pindu? there is little info about these fishes...
my tank is now 7.6-7.8 ph and i intend to keep them in a malawi all male tank with haps/peacocks.

it just a thought for me for considering some extra options. they are not cheap here at 50bucks a piece...
finally i may not even buy them if they are un-suitable for my tank.

thanks


----------

